# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Carski, krvarenje, dvoje djece

## Ifigenija

Imam trogodišnjaka koji je s nama doma i bebu, tri tjedna je od carskog reza. Sama sam doma s njima, više nam nitko nema pomoći, tata dolazi kasno s posla...
I tak se meni dogodil da samo od kuhanja brzog ručka i prenošenja bebe, dojenja i to već oko podneva osjetim zatezanje rane, i sve mi je teže hodati, poslijepodne sam odspavala, ali me rana još zateže, a i ponovno sam počela krvariti, ne jako, ali već par dana nisam uopće krvarila. Beba je već puno dobila, sad kenjka, ja je guram u kolicima jer mi je preteško dignut je na ruke, a osobito po stepenicama s njom u sobu gdje bismo se dojile, pa čekamo tatu...
Zanima me jesam li ja u opasnosti glede tog carskog? Ima li tko iskustvo carskog, više djece, da je morala sama raditi ono nužno oko djece i da je sve ipak bilo ok?
Utješite me...

----------


## zhabica

ja ti mogu rec samo da se krvarenje moze javit pa prestat i opet tako i uobicajeno je da traje do oko 6 tjedana. tako je meni moj ginekolog rekao (a meni je trajalo 12 i opet je sve bilo u redu). mislim da se ovo jednako odnosi i na vaginalni i na carski porod. no najbolje ti je pitat svog ginekologa. tako ces dobit strucno misljenje i bit mirna. 

ja bas nemam iskustva ni sa carskim ni sa dvoje djece pa ti samo mogu poslat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da budes dobro i da se sto prije uskladite.   :Love:

----------


## Deaedi

Cuvaj se koliko god mozes, ako ti netko moze doci pomoci, nemoj se ustrucavati pitati. Meni je rez pukao jos u rodilistu, od napora kada sam podigla bebu. Dugo je jos curio, ostao mi je na jednom mjestu i zadebljani oziljak. Nemam pametnog savjeta, samo nastoj se cuvati   :Love:

----------


## aleksandra

Dva mj. sam krvarila nakon carskog. Nije ni gin. zano tocno zasto krvari,prepostavljao je na hormonalni poremecaj.U razgovoru sam mu rekla da sve zivo radim jer mi nema tko,podizala kolica,bebu,pa cistiti kucu,kuhanje,spremanje,a on mi na to rekao da kad moram usporiti.Kad god mogu da legnem i odmorim se i tako sam radila kada bih skuhala,malo poredila i kada bi djeca legla i ja bih legla s njima.Razmisljala sam ako sama sebi ne pomognem,necu moci oko djece.

----------


## samba

Kod mene je bila ista situacija, 3,5 curica i mala beba, tata dolazi navečer s posla. ja sam doslovno 3 mjeseca bila izvan sebe, nisam se javljala na telefon, pod stresom ja i starija curica, plakala bi nekad skupa s mlađom. Prošlo je kad su malo popustili grčevi, nakon 3 mjeseca, i sad mi je nekad teško, ali valjda sam navikla. Šta se tiče krvarenja, ja sam krvarila tjedan dana i nakon mjesec dana sam digla stariju koja ima 20 kg i prokrvarila. Evo od carskog su prošla 4 mjeseca još me sve steže, boli, čini mi se da su to unutra sve preroštali i  da nikad neće doći na svoje...

----------


## nikailuka

A čuj, pokušaj sad malo se odmoriti. Ja sam rodila u ožujku, a doma dvogodišnjak. Super sam se osjećala kad sam došla iz bolnice, ali mi je najteže bilo otprilike tokom bebinog drugog mjeseca, jer me tada počeo svladavati umor. I bolila me rana, tj. tamo gdje je rez (ja sam imala dva carska u dvije godine), a krvarila sam sporadično, zapravo ne znam više koliko dugo. Baš me nekak neobično bolilo, prvi put mi nije bilo tako. I prošlo je onda, samo od sebe (i pokojeg voltarena, kad bi baš lipsala, iako dojim). Isto doma imam štenge i to me ubijalo, starijeg sam uredno dizala, zapravo sam radila sve kaj nisam smjela. Da skratim, daj si nekak probaj naći načina da se fizički odmoriš i bit će sve ok. Baš sam ti pomogla   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nikailuka

p.s. Da ti zapravo odgovorim na pitanja - bilo je sve ok, velim bolilo me, ali je prošlo samo od sebe. Doma sam funkcionirala uobičajeno, kao da ništa nije bilo, sve sam radila.

----------


## bfamily

Ljudi, tj. žene nemojte se "zezati" oko carskog. Ipak je to rez, operacija, kidali su vas, šivali i MORATE odmoriti.
Znam da nije lako sa starijim i mlađim djetetom (iako nemam u tome iskustva) ali ono što nije najnužnije nemojte raditi. Ne treba se nešto extra čistiti, usudim se reći uopće čistiti, skuha se nešto na brzinu i odmara se. Igrati se sa starijim možeš i ležeći na kauču.
Ali odmarajte!!!!

----------


## maxi

evo ja sam preživjela curku od 18 mjeseci i bebu.....imala sam povremeno pomoć ali mi u principu nije puno trebala (najviše bi me razveselio donešeni ručak), muž je nakon 2 tjedna već išao na put.
to mi je bio drugi carski ali sam se osjećala neusporedivo bolje, bolovi su bili neznatni, samo manjak željeza i neka manja slabost koja je trajala više mjeseci.
spasila me ljuljačka i košara-kolica za bebu  :Grin:

----------


## Anci

Ifigenija, kako je sad?

Moja kćer je imala skoro 2.5 godine kad sam rodila mlađu. Bio mi je to drugi carski i možda me malkice više boljelo nego prvi put. Sigurno sam manje bila na mjestu nego nakon prvog CR.
ALI- ja sam imala pomoć oko kuhanja, tj. svki dan skuhan ručak.
Ja sam bila s njih dvije, išla van, hodala po parkovima, ali, eto, nisam kuhala. To mi je bilo SUPER!

----------


## Roza

moje iskustvo je bilo slično, nikog za pomoći, dvoje djece, MM radi od jutra do sutra. rezultat: upaljeni unutarnji šav, 6 tjedana temperature, bolnica i sva sila raznih pretraga, poremetili su mi se parametri zgrušavanja krvi, sumnja na plućnu emboliju, bila na scintigrafiji pluća - to se radi s radioaktivnom tekućinom, beba par dana na adaptiranom, izdajanje, jaki antibiotici...
bilo je takvih dana da mi je mm donosio ručak iz restorana jer nisam uspjela sama skuhati. u prvu šetnju sam izašla kad je mali imao 7 tjedana, do tada sam bila preslaba....
doktorica kaže da je unutarnji šav popustio od napora i opterećenja, sva sreća da je gnoj lagano istjecao (to je izazivalo temperaturu). moja poruka svima: čuvajte se, pazite se!!! carski nije baš tako bezazlena operacija.

----------

